# Barnegat Light



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Anyone fish Barnegat Light? I may be going up there at the end of the week ... looking for pullage, particularly of the striped variety!

thanks,
fishhead


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Most of the "striped ones" are still way up north....some resident fish arond if ya fish hard for them!

Try surf flounder!!! 


Good luck!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Actually I've gotten almost as many flounder in the surf as in the back bays ... but not that many overall  

Oh well, maybe Ernesto will throw a few fish in towards the beach on Friday


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Lots of Fluke in the surf. Mostly shorts but its fun.


----------

